# VISTA | wie erstelle ich Verknüpfungen mit dem Haken "als admin ausführen" gesetzt



## riseX (17. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein eigenes Programm, welches im Startmenü .bat-Dateien anlegt. Diese .bat-Dateien benötigen unter Vista admin-Rechte. Kein Problem. Nach Starten der Datei soll das Fenster für die Eingabe des Passworts erscheinen. Das passiert aber nicht.

wenn ich von Hand den Haken in den erweiterten Einstellungen setze bei "Als Administrator ausführen" kommt das Fenster ... wie stelle ich das ein? Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Gruß
vom riseX


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. September 2007)

Verknüpfung erstellen -> Eigenschaften selbiger aufrufen -> KOmpatibilitätsmodus -> Als Admin ausführen?


----------



## riseX (17. September 2007)

Hehe ... ne eben nicht so. Sorry ich habe mich dämlich ausgedrückt.

Es muss doch möglich sein, diesen Haken direkt beim Anlegen der Bat-Dateien im Startmenü diesen Haken zu setzen ... also quasi bei der Installation.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. September 2007)

Nein. Und das ist auch gut so. Sonst könnte ja jeder Virus sich im Autostart als Adminprogramm eintragen. Gute Programme brauchen btw keine Adminrechte. Was macht denn deine Bat wofür sie diese Berechtigung braucht?


----------

